# Haspelschiedt/Elsass - Angelmöglichkeiten und Fischbesatz?



## Pescatore-Kl (18. Juli 2008)

Hallo @ all,

ich hoffe mal es gibt keinen Thread in der Art, falls ja bitte verlinken, aber durch die Suchfunktion habe ich nichts gefunden...#c

Ich suche gute Angelmöglichkeiten nähe der Deutsch-Französischen Grenze bei Saarbrücken/Zweibrücken/Pirmasens.

Habe schon ein paar Seen in der Region ausgemacht wie den Lac de Madine oder einen Weiher bei Haspelschiedt in Lothringen.
Das Elsass liegt direkt nebendran von daher wäre es auch noch eine Möglichkeit, leider kenne ich mich dort noch weniger aus wie in Lothringen...
Um einer Enttäuschung vorzubeugen wie in Luxemburg(Pächter hatte gekündigt und kein Fisch weit und breit) wollte ich hier mal ein paar Meinungen und Ideen einholen.
Leider hab ich noch keinen Angelschein, deshalb muss ich immer nach Frankreich bzw Luxemburg fahren.

Der Weiher bei Haspelschiedt ist beispielsweise nur 60km von hier entfernt...von daher perfekt für einen Tagesausflug.
Wenn es natürlich einen wasserdichten Tipp gibt würde ich auch ein Stück weiter fahren.

Also:Kennt jemand gute Plätze in der Gegend bzw hat schon mal was von dem Weiher gehört und kann Empfehlungen abgeben was Fangplatz und Fangmethode angeht!

Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar!

Ein schönes Wochenende euch allen!

Lg Tim


----------



## Pescatore-Kl (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Haspelschiedt/Elsass - Angelmöglichkeiten und Fischbesatz?*

So, war diesen Sonntag mal am Haspelschiedter See.
Um es mal ganz banal zu sagen war es einfach nur Sch****.
Das Angelgebiet umfasst nur einen Bruchteil des ganzen See´s.
Ausser kleinen Friedfischen gibts da nichts zu holen..zumindest war das die Meinung der Einheimischen die ich nach Stundenlanger Warterei gefragt habe.
Natürlich ist Angeln eine Geduldssache nur es bringt nichts auf etwas zu warten was garnicht da ist.
Das Ticket kostet für nen halben Tag 6 Euro.Preislich ist es ok(dafür das man angeln"DARF"), nur was geboten wird ist Preis/Leistungstechnisch viel zu teuer.
Da lohnt es sich eher an einen Forellenpuff zu fahren und sich da auszutoben...ist genauso "schön" und man fängt wenigstens was.

Eine Empfehlung wäre in Phillipsbourg.Dort soll es auch ein paar Kapitale Welse geben und jede Menge Karpfen.Werde am Freitag mal hinfahren und berichten.


----------

